# O/T I'm going to need this for the garage...



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Plym...e13QQitemZ320413097491QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks

This just looks like too much fun!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

That would be nice next to a Duke Boy's General Lee in the ol' garage. The video really helped out . I love that exhaust.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Holy Petty Nascar street legal fun machine Batman...*

Marty are you bidding against me? Naaaaaaaaah I want that but, first I would have to have money...nope my wallet is empty. DANG IT.

Bob...I was 43 once...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's close enough I could drive it home! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Pretty sweet ride, nice he did not lie about the ply satellite not a real road runner...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I just spent the last four hours drooling over this car.
You know, the Tony Stewart thing.
Would you believe I started one of these, but I have run out of money. (got married)
Maybe someday.

Rich 43


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*ok then.....*



1976Cordoba said:


> That's close enough I could drive it home! :thumbsup:


I TRIPLE 'Doba Dare Ya ! .... nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

you might make it Doba, but remember, you can only go straight and left!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Interesting, I guess, but I would feel like a total dork driving a fake race car on the street.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd own it. heck, I'd drive it too, right?
Sure I would.....and I'd be the coolest dork in town. 

Picture, if you will, Rolling up to a stop light and the guy next to you starts laughing.
You get the pleasure of seeing the color drain from his face as you toggle the exhaust-dump. His car begins to vibrate as you slowly press that long & skinny pedal....

Yeah.....I'd be that dork any day. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Well put Joe... me too. nd


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd be a dork if like others I had a pocket full of dough. I would not even care if it was a Dodge or Plymouth. That is a sweet car. I would even drive a rusty 69 charger and go to extremes to drive a 68 plymouth painted panther pink. Those old Mopars are becoming rare. My Favorite, Super Bee would take the cake but I haven't won the Lotto yet. David....heavy on the Super B and Bill Hall's sig...........Dorman


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Shoulda kept yer Buick!

Speaking of dorks...LOL!

Please post that pic again Big Boy...I'd like to drool and shed a tear.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Shoulda kept yer Buick!
> 
> Speaking of dorks...LOL!
> 
> Please post that pic again Big Boy...I'd like to drool and shed a tear.


Sigh.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx Marty!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd drive it and keep it in my garage too!  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey, if it had the real deal 426 Hemi dual quad under the hood, well then maybe I'd think about going with the full mental jacket dork-out, don my racing firesuit pajamas, install some big fat cup holders to accommodate Big Gulp sized sweet teas, slam a Skynyrd 8-track in the tape deck, and if anyone asks me, claim to be Richard Petty's illegitimate love child from an early 70s fling with Priscilla Presley.

If you want something more modern and much closer to the real thing, and can live with the giggles and strange stares, why not go for a COT?

http://jeffreyscustomconversions.com/new/sss.php


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> (snip)
> 
> If you want something more modern and much closer to the real thing, and can live with the giggles and strange stares, why not go for a COT?


 Cuz they are fugly?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What about something more Euro inspired?

http://www.neuralblog.com/_content/...egal-F1-car-to-hit-the-road_bid-328_pn-1.html

A street legal F1.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> What about something more Euro inspired?
> 
> http://www.neuralblog.com/_content/...egal-F1-car-to-hit-the-road_bid-328_pn-1.html
> 
> A street legal F1.


Urrmmm....yep, I'd drive that!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's on again. Doing better this time.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1788wt_978


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*not to change the subject but....*

Would you drive this?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

There ought to be a law against that!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Bit too funky for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lost in Translation*

Fat chick riding a bike...ok...if thats what ya like.

Dunno bout the rest, but it kinda looks like they just plopped the tail module in and called 'er good. A graft gone awry. Sadly a little more fitment work there, to drop the butt into a more appealing depth might have helped. The odd cut line on the two tone doesnt help the cause much either.

Is it me, or have automotive designers just given up? Put the CAD programs away, sharpen up yer pencil, and impress me fer cripes sake. Reprises, upgrades, and morphs of previous designs only proves that they aint got nuthin' left in the tank. 

To my eye, this design is forced and overlooks the beautifully stretched, carefully angled lineal beauty of the original it was meant to mimic.

I hear Briggs and stratton is hiring if they really need a day job.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

And what is up with that crappy noise overdubbed into the video


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> I'd drive it and keep it in my garage too!  rr


oh yeah !! same here!! 

Wes


----------

